# New Cheeser!!!



## mcarp71 (May 11, 2015)

Very new to smokin', first time doing cheese. I got anxious and didn't research as much as I should. I had the heat at around 130 deg. and did not release enough heat. At about an hour, the cheese was punching through the grates. Needless to say, I pulled it. I had only let it set for around an hour before I packaged it. Afterwards is when I read here, that it should have set overnight. In turn, I have 2 questions for the cheese guru's. I did sharp cheddar, and a hunk of gouda. It was still extremely tasty!!

1. Will it be ok, being packaged that early?

2. Is it ok to freeze the cheese after packaging?

Thanks very much!

Mike













IMG_1473.JPG



__ mcarp71
__ May 11, 2015


















IMG_1474.JPG



__ mcarp71
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## themule69 (May 11, 2015)

It should be OK but it may mold sooner. The reason to wait is for it to dry. If you freeze it it will crumble so that is not a good idea. In the future you need to smoke cheese below 80°. That is why most people smoke cheese when it is cold outside. What smoker are you using and what are you using to make smoke. Look into a AMNPS or a AMNTS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mcarp71 (May 12, 2015)

Mule,

Thanks for the info, very much appreciated. I was using an MES Sportsman. Which is now is dedicated to meat.

I just procured a Smokey Mountain propane smoker from a neighbor that he was using as a grinder stand. After some research,

my wife ordered me the 8" Smoke Daddy so I could turn that one into a dedicated cold smoker. I used Hickory on this batch, but I will be trying different woods.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

The following will help you get off to a good start plus give you some ideas on using you SmokeDaddy.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Tom


----------

